# Lemon history reported



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I saw a car on CarGurus with Vehicle history: flagged issues: "Lemon History reported."

Can we use this for Uber and Lyft?

This is not Salvage title right ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Lemon, yes.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Streets throughout the world are clogged
with Beater Uber Vehicles several maintenance levels below your Lemon ?


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Streets throughout the world are clogged
> with Beater Uber Vehicles several maintenance levels below your Lemon ?


I called Uber Support to inquired about the lemon history issue, and upon checking with the supervisor, she came back and said lemon cars are not allowed to be used on Uber platforms.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I called Uber Support to inquired about the lemon history issue, and upon checking with the supervisor, she came back and said lemon cars are not allowed to be used on Uber platforms.


And how would they actually know that? Do they run CarFax on every car that is being used? Pretty sure lemon or manufacturer's buyback or what ever you want to call it doesn't show up anywhere in the title or registration. CarFax etc., yes, but not on the title. At least not in Texas.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

UberLAguy said:


> I called Uber Support to inquired about the lemon history issue, and upon checking with the supervisor, she came back and said lemon cars are not allowed to be used on Uber platforms.


It makes sense Uber's insurance providers would reject Lemon &#127819; vehicles
because of a perceived Higher Risk factor.

If U ran the insurance company wouldn't U reject a vehicle ear tagged&#127819; "Lemon"&#127819;
ESPECIALLY IF in an accident the passenger sues Uber & driver for Negligence for allowing a Lemon car to transport valued customers.

it's Uber's insurance companies that are calling the shots
not Uber corporate


----------

